# Moving to Cairo



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello All!

I'm new to the forum and would like to say hello and I have a few questions.

My husband is Egyptian and I am American. We have recently quit our jobs and will be moving to Cairo, temporarily living with his parents. 

Does anyone have recommendations for employment agencies, MNCs that hire expats or career boards/where to search for jobs? My Arabic is limited... I have a TEFL certificate so teaching English is an option, but the majority of my work experience has been in HR & Administration (Recruitment, Payroll, Personnel, Benefits Administration and Policy writing). Are there reputable recruitment agencies specializing in HR/Admin roles?

My husband is a senior Electrical Engineer specializing in Automations. Can anyone recommend good resources/recruitment companies specializing in engineering?

Also, wondering what are the steps and timeframe for obtaining a residency visa and work permit? I currently have a multiple entry visa, but will need to get something permanent. We have our marriage certificate attested up to the Egyptian Consulate in Dubai. We have limited time to complete the visa process before we need to travel. 

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CSabry said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and would like to say hello and I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi 

You will not get an expat position in Egypt unless you find the job from outside, ie secure employment before you come. 
All work visas should be issued by the company you are working for.. it is the only way, if they will not issue it then you are working illegally, you cannot apply for a work visa, even married to an Egyptian does not give you the right to work.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

There is always demand for administrators and teachers at language and international schools in Cairo, so applying now in time for the new school year is a good idea. In theory foreigners need a work permit to work but at some places they just take a photocopy of your passport, and will not ask for proof of the right to work, nor will they issue a work permit (only the more reputable international schools will do things the proper way). 
Employment agencies are not very common/widely used in Egypt, certainly not like in Dubai. 
To obtain a residence permit, you need to go to the Mogamma in Tahrir Square. I believe there is a thread on this very subject on this forum. You say you got your marriage certificate attested at the Consulate in Dubai, so it is already 'in the system.' Your husband may try asking the immigration officer on arrival at CAI.


----------



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Omar92


----------



## Sarah Tarek (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi.
You can work at International schools in Cairo. Parents are looking for Non-Egyptian teachers (American/Biritsh) to teach their children. All schools will welcome you and you will find work immediatly.
I am a student in a langusge school in Haram,Giza.
but my parents are looking for a good International school for my little brother. we went to alot of schools but we haven't found a good one yet.If you want name of schools in Giza I can help you.


----------



## Whamed (Aug 11, 2015)

Search google for " recruitment in Egypt" and " international schools in cairo"
I think these will greatly help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sarah Tarek said:


> Hi.
> You can work at International schools in Cairo. Parents are looking for Non-Egyptian teachers (American/Biritsh) to teach their children. All schools will welcome you and you will find work immediatly.
> I am a student in a langusge school in Haram,Giza.
> but my parents are looking for a good International school for my little brother. we went to alot of schools but we haven't found a good one yet.If you want name of schools in Giza I can help you.


As I have previously said... working without a work permit is illegal, any school that employs you without one is not lawful. You will only be offered an enhanced local package. You will have no legal standing if things go wrong. The government is cracking down on illegal workers and now go into schools to check the work permits.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today's news 10 women have been arrested in Hurghada for working without a permit.


----------



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok MaidenScotland - got it... So the company should provide the work permit from what I understand from you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CSabry said:


> Ok MaidenScotland - got it... So the company should provide the work permit from what I understand from you?


Yes and no one should be giving illegal suggestions through this forum


----------

